# Digitising for Caps/Hats



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello Digitising Gurus,

Pls help me on this.......... I have started digitising and embroidering now for about 8 months with wilcom ES-65, can someone tell me whether I need to change any settings / values on the digitised design for CAPS/Hats (from a flat t-shirt emb)or is there a special setting on the embroidery machine itself?

if so, what should be done?

tks in advance


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I hope the wilcom guys will also help, but for Pulse digitizing, there's a "cap style" setting which automatically adjust the density, underlays, pull compensation, etc.. Those settings are recommended by Pulse as per their general experience with cap embroidery. Of course, (with experience) you can manually adjust these parameters, to whichever you feel is suited to your type of cap and your machine. also, I've seen digitizers doing their designs to sew out from bottom to top, as much as possible. As for the machine, our tajima models have "cap settings" which (I think) adjusts the sewing limits, and "maybe" the movements of the machine. Of course, for complicated designs, we run our machine at not more than 800 spm, sometimes, even 500 spm.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Tks alot Byron, as usual you seem to be there when it comes to embroidery issues, I have been looking for the 'cap' settings in wilcom but no luck. my machine is called "Richpiece" , also has cap attachments which I do with but no cap setting on the machine either, suppliers are not so helpful on this topic either.

any other exerts..... who can help?

on the other hand as you told me I can try the recommended settings, any sugessions on it?

Tks again


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We are in the middle of a big cap order and I can tell you that pull compensation, needle selection, backing density, and cap style play a huge part in all of this. 

We had a design that sewed out great on a flat surface, but add a pro style 6 panel cap and it looked like crap. We had to increase the pull compensation quite a bit as well as alter the design slightly for the center seem on the cap. 

We also had ball point needles that worked fine but ball point titanium needles broke so we switched to sharp point. With the sharp point we had to increase the pull compensation on the letting to keep the cap from being cut to bits with the close stitch points on the small lettering. We also changed the underlay to reduce the number of stitch points. 

This is one area that I would look to an experienced digitizer that offers guaranteed service for the designs.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Tks Fred, but doesn't your software or the machine has a built in cap setting like the one Byron was talking about? so there is no pull compensation that could fairly work with all designs to some extent (as a guide atleast)?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it has a cap setting but that doesnt make up for the variances in the different caps.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

...and on some cases, some embroiderers also change the needle plate when embroidering caps.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Digitze center out, bottom up except large fills should be first. Increase size or eliminate small text.


----------



## digifacmp (Nov 13, 2007)

Please go to www.impressionsmag.com or copy and paste this URL for the articel about the cap embroidery. The link is: Coping With Caps

Manoj 
digitizingfactory


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Dear Manoj,

This maybe your first post but u have no idea how informative and helpful that link you provided was. Thank you so much.

a warm welcome to the forums,


----------



## yusufu17 (May 14, 2008)

The key to embroidery for digitizing is to make sure the design starts sewing out in the middle. If you digitize for a shirt, and it sews out starting from left to right, or right to left you will have problems.


----------

